# Inky has an oral lump. :(



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey everyone, just in case things go downhill, wanted to give a warning about Inky's current state. As many of you know, for the last (wow, almost an entire year) year Inky has been battling constant infections over his body, which all heal, but never stop showing up. He has lost a lot of teeth, so he's on a soft food diet, and he's lost a lot of weight. He also struggles getting around and "hobbles" to his food and back to bed, and only occasionally walks on his wheel. He has some arthritis and swollen joints, and his habit of chewing on his feet doesn't help. We have been keeping him comfortable (as best as we can) with nightly Metacam, and he's been hanging in there.

But, today whilst checking on everyone, I noticed a bit of blood in the corner of his mouth, and realized that his jaw was way puffier than normal. A frantic bath to get the food and blood off and a quick feel/look around determined that he does indeed have a lump on the left side of his jaw.  Could be a bad tooth, abcess, tumor... we're hoping it's not the latter. When looking inside his mouth briefly, his jaw looks REALLY strange and is worrying me to death. He'll be going to the vet first thing monday morning and I'll post the results as soon as I can.

No pictures for now, once we've done more at the vet and such I might share some for the benefit of other owners who might go through similar things, but right now they're too had to look at. Kind wishes are welcome,

Kimberly, Inky, & the other West Coast Hedgehogs


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Sending good vibes your way!  Hoping that it's nothing and that it heals up quickly!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

My prayers for Inky, he's a strong boy. If any hedgie can pull through so many medical issues, its him.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh no! 
I am wishing you and Inky the absolute best. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh no. I'm keeping you both in my thoughts. Keep us posted.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Praying it's an abcess!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

My heart did a flip flop when I saw the heading. I am sending prayers, and as always, love for wonderful Inky. He is a constant on this forum. I am praying it is a bad tooth that can be pulled out and the problem is gone away.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey, thank you all for being here for us. Checked on Inky this morning, no more blood, and the lump didn't grow, so that's good at least. Just over 24 hours til we'll be at the vet doing the best we can for him.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Positive vibes from us!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sending prayers and good wishes that it's only a tooth issue.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope it's just a tooth issue and Inky will be better soon. Finger crossed for him.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Little Inky is in our thoughts and prayers! Hope you get good news at the vet. Sending lots of love your way


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm rooting for Inky's well being! Keep us updated and send our love to your special little guy.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks worse this afternoon, just loaded him up on pain meds. Worried...


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thinking of you today Inky.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Same as Shetland. Let us know how the vet visit went. <3


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Let us know how the visit goes.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Will do, we're heading out in about a half hour. He was such a happy boy last night, whatever it is, as long as he has pain meds I think he has the strength still to recover.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Fingers, toes and quills crossed!! Hugs Inky!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just got back from the vet visit, they squeezed me in first thing, and the appointment took 2.5 hours. :\ But, we are home now, Inky is resting, and now I just have the nerve wracking wait to hear what the vet/radiology specialists have to say about the xrays and biopsy we took. Once I know more I'll post the whole experience so so everyone can see what's up and how we're following through.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm praying for good news...stay positive


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

I hope the X-rays and biopsy bears good news.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Quills crossed for that magical word... benign.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

We love you Inky! Positive vibes to our sweet boy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been doing a good job keeping you guys updated! I've been posting updates on facebook (https://www.facebook.com/WestCoastHedgehogs - even non-facebook members can see the posts) fairly often. We heard back from the radiologist today and unfortunately it isn't looking too good.  We have a few days to wait to hear back on the biopsy to try to get a final diagnosis. Right now though Inky is happy and eating well, so we're just doing our best to keep him comfortable.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Sorry I haven't been doing a good job keeping you guys updated! I've been posting updates on facebook (https://www.facebook.com/WestCoastHedgehogs - even non-facebook members can see the posts) fairly often. We heard back from the radiologist today and unfortunately it isn't looking too good.  We have a few days to wait to hear back on the biopsy to try to get a final diagnosis. Right now though Inky is happy and eating well, so we're just doing our best to keep him comfortable.


oh no... at least he looks happy in the meantime. I love the picture with your boyfriend (your page now has a new like/fan)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

> oh no... at least he looks happy in the meantime. I love the picture with your boyfriend (your page now has a new like/fan)


Thanks for the like, I promise there will be lots of cute pictures in your newsfeed. 

Inky did well last night too, though I still need to pull him out and see if the lump is any bigger today. I keep hoping that it won't grow and he can just live with it a little while longer...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Too upset to really elaborate right now, but Inky has squamous cell carcinoma, oral cancer. We're just keeping him comfortable as long as we can.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Too upset to really elaborate right now, but Inky has squamous cell carcinoma, oral cancer. We're just keeping him comfortable as long as we can.


Oh no, I'm so sorry.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thinking of yall, lots of prayers said, hugs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no! Sending prayers and hugs to all of you.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*HUGS* <3


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

LG, Ask your vet about piroxicam. Piroxicam is a NSAID, (and from what I know it is used for arthritis) so you wouldn't be able to give it with the metcam, but there are some studies out there that show piroxicam can be beneficial when given to animals with SCC. It may or may not help give him a bit more time, but it is worth asking your vet about using.

From: http://www.wearethecure.org/squamous-cell-carcinoma


> The nonsteroidal anti -inflammatory drug piroxicam, also known for its immunomodulating (adjustment of the immune response to a desired level) effects, has been given to dogs with nonresectable squamous cell carcinoma. Partial responses were noted in half of the 10 patients treated, with a resulting median survival of 150 days.


And http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11394830

It isn't a cure, and it isn't a guarantee it will even slow it down, but it is an option to talk to your vet about as it may help keep him comfortable for a wee bit longer.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> LG, Ask your vet about piroxicam. Piroxicam is a NSAID, (and from what I know it is used for arthritis) so you wouldn't be able to give it with the metcam, but there are some studies out there that show piroxicam can be beneficial when given to animals with SCC. It may or may not help give him a bit more time, but it is worth asking your vet about using.
> 
> From: http://www.wearethecure.org/squamous-cell-carcinoma
> 
> ...


We've actually been giving piroxicam to my dog since last August, when we discovered during a bladder infection that she had a mass in her bladder. We didn't do a biopsy, Dad wouldn't pay for it, but they suggested piroxicam to see if it helped. We don't know any specifics at all (whether mass is still there, what it was, etc.), but her bloodwork done last week came back with good results, everything normal, and she hasn't had any bladder issues since last summer either.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

BIG hugs. Positive thoughts.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That is good to hear. My understanding is that bladder cancers in dogs are often transitional cell carcinomas, another form of cancer that piroxicam has shown to be useful with. So it isn't surprising to hear it was recommended . Here is a study of it being used with TCC patients: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7983623

Its one of those that is pretty interesting. It will handle the pain and inflammation that happens with the oral cancer, and you may get added "anti-cancer" benefits. I know meloxicam also has similar properties as piroxicam, but what I'm uncertain about is which one is "the best" to give. I've just read more studies done on piroxicam than on meloxicam.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Poor baby. I'm so glad Inky is in good hands. Thinking of you both.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone, and Julie especially. I've been going through a "pre-grieving" of sorts, once when I realized he had a tumor, then today when it was confirmed. I hate facing his mortality, for the last five years I've just told myself that I'd always have him. As for the one medication Julie, thank you, I'll ask my vet about that. There was some other drug she mentioned trying and that may have been it.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

=[


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

Sooooo sorry to hear that. At least he has a good momma that will make his life, however long or short, a great one. Sending lots of love. Give your little guy an extra big snuggle from all of us. Huuuuuuggggggsssss


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Just saw the news on facebook. I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and Inky.


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

I am so so sorry.. Its incredibly hard to lose something that you love  Sending you well wishes and hugs!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> Thank you everyone, and Julie especially. I've been going through a "pre-grieving" of sorts, once when I realized he had a tumor, then today when it was confirmed. I hate facing his mortality, for the last five years I've just told myself that I'd always have him. As for the one medication Julie, thank you, I'll ask my vet about that. There was some other drug she mentioned trying and that may have been it.


I know its hard not to do, but do not grieve for what is still with you. Enjoy him, spend time with him, love him. Do not cry yet. There is plenty of time to cry once he has passed on. Even then do not grieve for what you have lost. Remember what you had. Celebrate the fact he was with you. Celebrate what he has given you in the last 5 years.

I've lost many to cancer over the years, and yes I cry rivers of tears with each one and every time that diagnosis comes back I feel like someone has kicked me in the stomach. But you have to pick up the pieces and fight with him. There isn't a cure for him, but don't stop fighting, he hasn't.

If your vet mentions a different drug, I'd be interested. There is also a supplement, available through amazon, called APOCAPS. Its supposed to help the body deal with cancer. I know a few who have tried it and fully feel it made the hedgehog's time remaining better. I haven't tried it yet, as the last time I had one with cancer we were already on a different supplement regime that was working well for her and had been for over a year.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Could not have been said better than Kalandra just said it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

HUGSSS I'm so sorry to hear this, I was really hoping for some good news. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=18690


----------

